# I'm back! Wonder if anyone missed me?



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Yep, the rumors are true, I am back at FishForums. Doesn't look like much has changed besides the new names I have seen browsing through posts.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Welcome back Mark! Stop by in chat once in a while


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You were gone?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

Of course we missed you! Welcome back!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome back man


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

It's good to be back.


----------

